# MIX BLACK



## jerry (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm just about ready to bottle a few gallons of MIX BLACK (REGINA). Did any one ever make this wine before and should I sweeten it or just bottle it dry?


----------



## Waldo (Feb 24, 2009)

That would be a matter of personal preference jerry. Do you prefer dry or sweert wines? Another option is to split the batch, sweeten half and leave the rest dry


----------



## jerry (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Waldo; I think I'll split the batch.


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2009)

Remember the 3 "T's"?

Taste

Taste

Taste

I make Mixed Black each year and have not swetened it. If you are unsure what you like taste it then add some simple syrup and see if you like it better. Remember it will change the profile and I would not enter that in any competition. Just keep it for yourself and friends.


----------



## admiral (Feb 25, 2009)

"Mixed Black" what is it?


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2009)

admiral said:


> "Mixed Black" what is it?




Mixed Black is a blend of 4-5 BLACK grapes. You can get this in fresh juice when the CA grapes are in season. Problem is each year they may change the grape and the % of blend. It's a nice red to drink.
I make a batch each year SWMBO loves it. I have won medals in competition with this wine.
If you can get the juice try it.


----------



## jerry (Feb 25, 2009)

tepe; do you use the Regina brand or another. I know a lot of juice suppliers have their own mix black blends.


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2009)

jerry said:


> tepe; do you use the Regina brand or another. I know a lot of juice suppliers have their own mix black blends.




Here in NJ I have a choice, Regina in 5 gallon buckets or Lodi in 6 gallon buckets.I like the Lodi better than Regina. There are 2 suppliers of fresh juice from CA by me . One also has fresh grapes and juice from Italy and Chile.


----------



## jerry (Feb 25, 2009)

tepe; Ibuy Regina in 5 and 6 gallon buckets. I like Reginas Barbera and Zinfandel. Mix Black I'm not to sure about yet, friends like it. I'm in Northeastern Pennsylvania, will your supplier have juice year round or just in the fall?


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2009)

Jerry,

No, They just deal with fresh grapes and juice. The Chilean grapes and juice will be available in April/May. The CA grapes and juice in September and the Italian in October.


----------



## fivebk (Feb 26, 2009)

tepe, do you have some websites for fresh juice suppliers that you would share with a newbe

Thanks

BOB


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2009)

fivebk said:


> tepe, do you have some websites for fresh juice suppliers that you would share with a newbe
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BOB




www.ginopinto.com gets fresh grapes and fruit from Chile in April/May Ca and Italian in Sept/Oct


http://www.procaccibros.com/Fresg grapes and juice CA in Sept/Oct


1st is in S. Jersey and will ship
2nd in Philly PU only (cash)


----------



## fivebk (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info

BOB


----------

